

Hey, WolframAlpha; graph batman - shawndumas
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=graph+looks+like+batman

======
Nadya
I tried Spiderman. I was pleased.

Then I tried Superman. Now I'm going to be here all day...

E: Holy hell it graphed Princess Zelda...

------
phlyingpenguin
Nice! Hello Kitty works too.

------
shawndumas
the apple one is cool: graph apple

